# Late Hatch



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

I was out exercising the dog in my usual haunts this morning. Dog went on point, up comes 2 pheasants, one the size of a ruffed grouse the other not much bigger than a quail. That bird couldn't have been more than 4 weeks old, proof that there was a late hatch. Looks like its going to be tough to distinguish some birds come the opener........


----------



## tsodak (Sep 7, 2002)

I rode along on a route this morning, and in one group I saw everything from 14 weeks down to 6. There will surely be birds that are nicely colored and that wont show until November, just like the last few years.

If anything, in all honesty I think there is less late nest in my area than the last few.

BTW, not going to tattle where or anything, but I saw the biggest single group of pheasants in my life this week. Flushed 81 birds off th road in one stop. I almost wet my pants. I think this is going to be an awful year......


----------



## curty (Sep 18, 2003)

tsodak I saw the same thing, so many I had to guess be counting by tens. I saw about 50n to 70 all within a quarter mile. Some are starting to mature. The red is coming out on the roosters. (Oh by the way thats why my grill is broken and both front turn signals are out) Yep I smacked a couple :eyeroll:


----------



## BIRDSHOOTER (Jul 18, 2005)

tsodak said:


> I Flushed 81 birds off th road in one stop. I almost wet my pants. I think this is going to be an awful year......


Man, if that don't get your blood boiling, you ain't breathing.... :lol:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Every year it is always a challenge to identify before you shoot on early season birds. This year will be no different. However, it is nice to see those chicks. I liked chicks when I was a young un and I still love um from October to January but come late October they will be cackling!


----------



## ND decoy (Feb 1, 2003)

We saw the same thing when we were at our place. I was putting up signs and walking in the ditch from the approach to the corner post (about 300 yards) and myst have put up about 50 birds in that short little walk. Couldn't tell if the were hens or roosters on a lot of them. In the 3 hours we spent out there I know I must have seen over 300 birds. I can't wait for opening day.


----------

